# Post here when your season is over (PNW just go away)...



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is still 2 months to go, at least.... lol watch that Instagram or FB video as much as you need to help you out.....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

So I'll post here in May 2018 >


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

My came to an end at the end of February. The many wonders of living in the Midwest. But this winter to, for the first time, venture to two new resorts. One of the in Iowa, a bit bigger as the one I have in St Louis. The other one, Granite Peak. That was the highlight of the winter. Was able to take my wife with me as well. Great experience. Now, looking to perhaps move to Denver, but first: any civil engineering firm in Denver looking for an engineer with more than six years of experience?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> *There is still 2 months to go, at least.... lol*


:finger1:



 >

and to add insult to injury,... I no sooner leave the PNW and the freaking POW returns! :facepalm3:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Everything in the midwest is pretty much closed, we had a shit season. Debating driving back to Breck for a quick 3 day session middle of april, depending on if they get anymore snow.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Michigan is still riding, well at least those willing to drive. Going up this weekend and going to see into going up the following.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> and to add insult to injury,... I no sooner leave the PNW and the freaking POW returns! :facepalm3:


Been thinking the same. The moment we landed? It rained. And rained. AND RAINED. the moment we left? Argo begins to post pow vids again. Murphy...


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

do not talk about ending the season noooooooooooooooooooooooo !
i want snow duh !! :embarrased1:
so its left two weekend 1 and 8 april 8 is the end day  
make me sad


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm done for the season.

Windham, Blue Mountain, Killington, Okemo, Plattekill, Magic Mountain, Sugarbush, Jay Peak and Jackson Hole.
Only total of 18 days, but more days than I normally get.

This has been a great winter.

Now time to play golf and train for marathon!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Been thinking the same. The moment we landed? It rained. And rained. AND RAINED. the moment we left? Argo begins to post pow vids again. Murphy...


Huh?!?!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Huh?!?!
> 
> View attachment 122130
> 
> ...


I really try hard to still like you 
Enjoy those turns for me! We're stranded at the lodge another day. It's nuking. Birds can't fly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> I really try hard to still like you
> Enjoy those turns for me! We're stranded at the lodge another day. It's nuking. Birds can't fly.


I wil post more videos, lol.

Good news is that there will be fresh heli lines waiting for you!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Been thinking the same. The moment we landed? It rained. And rained. AND RAINED. the moment we left? Argo begins to post pow vids again. Murphy...


Well, the moment you left home it started snowing in the Alps. I'm thinking following your schedule from now on is gonna be a way better weather predictor than any meteorological forecast. >



Phedder said:


> So I'll post here in May 2018 >


Boo. Just boo.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

It was my first time snowboarding this year (first time on the mountains in forever), and I got to go twice. Tons of fun and just bought my first board and bindings. Unfortunately, being in the midwest means everything is done so no riding until next year.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You won't hear from the PNW because the volcano season will go through the entire year. Volcano season is glacier riding on the different volcanos in the cascades.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm confused by all this negativity in the Midwest, I'M in the Midwest and my season is definitely NOT over! Lutsen should make it to May...

Like Sab said, ya just gotta drive a little farther. :hairy:


----------



## j1n (Feb 23, 2017)

Im in the Mid Atlantic and the season is done here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring chuting season is just getting going here. Looks like there will be plenty of snow to get stuff done through June. Chances are I will be done before that. At some point, waking up at 3am to get a peak done safely versus 8am to go ride my mountain in warm weather. Well the latter starts to win out. 

Silverton Splitfest is in a couple of weeks, after that I usually start dividing my time between snow and warm weather activities. Then move on the summer stuff until the snow starts flying again.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Sadly my season is done. Is it just me or did that winter fly by? 

The good news is I just spent a ridiculous amount on a new mountain bike to keep the stoke going :hairy:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

kalev said:


> Sadly my season is done. Is it just me or did that winter fly by?


Yeah I agree 100%, it seemed super fast even though my season will extend from November-April.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Anticipate posting here sometime after July 4 due to having to mow the yard :crying: 

Sadly, overnight we only added 8" to our measly 200" base :frown:


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

A lot of the resorts in Utah are closing April 16th. But snowbird is open to memorial day. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sadly, the weather in Ohio really gave us a shitty year, but I also had my season cut short because my car was stolen from my apartment and my snowboards were in the back. Car was found, but boards are gone :crying:

Well, guess I'll be buying all new stuff again. People fucking suck man..


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Local in Midwest closed 2 weeks ago..:frown:
@dfitz364 you head up to BMBW at all this season?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

coreysloan said:


> Local in Midwest closed 2 weeks ago..:frown:
> @dfitz364 you head up to BMBW at all this season?


Never made it up that far, sadly. I rode probably the least amount I have in years this year (work really gets in the way, plus weather didn't really help). Farthest north I made it was SnowTrails.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Sadly, the weather in Ohio really gave us a shitty year, but I also had my season cut short because my car was stolen from my apartment and my snowboards were in the back. Car was found, but boards are gone :crying:
> 
> Well, guess I'll be buying all new stuff again. People fucking suck man..


That really sucks.
I'm sorry that happened...


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

@dfitz364 all we can do is pray for a good season next year and hopefully a new gm for BMBW and AV...
(Josh Boyd)


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

coreysloan said:


> @dfitz364 all we can do is pray for a good season next year and hopefully a new gm for BMBW and AV...
> (Josh Boyd)


We definitely need a good season next year. Mad River was too hyped and spent way too much money on a (IMO) shitty new lodge that there is no way there aren't in the red this season. Guess we will see how mother natures treats Ohio next year!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Another storm riding northwest powder day. 

Oh, wrong thread, lol >

















Yeah, there is a run here, you can see the faint existence of a marker out there. Lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> ....I also had my season cut short because my car was stolen from my apartment and my snowboards were in the back. Car was found, but boards are gone :crying:
> 
> Well, guess I'll be buying all new stuff again. People fucking suck man..


That sucks goat balls!! No coverage for replacing the contents stolen out of the vehicle??


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> That sucks goat balls!! No coverage for replacing the contents stolen out of the vehicle??


Thankfully it [should] be covered by my renter's insurance.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> :finger1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It snowed 60cm in 24hrs last night, up here at cypress.

Best season in years here and I missed pretty much the whole thing.

If it hadn't been for Mr Savage, who got me about 10 or 15 lift tickets.

I would have only got in a handful of days.

Thank you kind sir.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dfitz364 said:


> Sadly, the weather in Ohio really gave us a shitty year, but I also had my season cut short because my car was stolen from my apartment and my snowboards were in the back. Car was found, but boards are gone :crying:
> 
> Well, guess I'll be buying all new stuff again. People fucking suck man..


I'll hook you up dude.
I'm good like that.

There's a guy that's been hounding me for a month about gear, but he said he only gets a little bit of money every month, because he's in rehab for something, he didn't volunteer that info, so I didn't ask.

But.....
There was a time snowboarding saved me from going down that path.
I was really close to being in his shoes.

He only told me this a couple days ago, wish he woulda said something sooner.

I'm just gonna give him all the gear, it's the best thing I can do for him to get him outa that rut he's in.


TT


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I appreciate the love @timmytard and everyone else! It's been a nightmare, and anyone who has dealt with insurance knows how that goes. Didn't post to try and grovel sympathy, but definitely appreciate the love of the community! 

Thankfully I had full insurance on my car and everything inside will be covered on renter's insurance so now it's the fun part of trying to itemize everything. Hopefully when it's all said and done, I will be on here with the obligatory "I don't know what to buy" post that everyone knows and loves oh so well >


All of this to say, winter has come to an end for this Ohioan. Thankfully they left me my new motorcycle :wink:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mine was done end of February.
Been thinking about new ways to hurt myself.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Closing weekend for me is April 29/30th, then I'm off to Sunshine (Banff) in May for a CASI course! > Might have to head to the slush cup on May 24th...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to go back to work in a couple weeks. Been on vacation for 3 months, not long enough. I will be off every other week for 6 days though and plan to ride every day I can until bachelor closes on may 29th.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> ...All of this to say, winter has come to an end for this Ohioan. *Thankfully they left me my new motorcycle* :wink:


That's my next big purchase!

After I pay down summa my cc debt, Pretty sure that once I've got the Harley I can start to enjoy,.. maybe even look forward to, the arrival of spring & summer!  :laugh:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Closing weekend for me is April 29/30th, then I'm off to Sunshine (Banff) in May for a CASI course! > Might have to head to the slush cup on May 24th...


If you have any free days before or after the course hit me up and I'll see if I'm free to ride! And Slush cup is Monday the 22nd, I'll definitely be there :grin:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

My local hills are closed as of Sunday. My last day was Friday because it got too thin and too wet. There's still a trip to UT set for end of first week in April. But I'm on to other business. I've just finished getting my motorbike in order. And I just took delivery of a brand new custom 6'8" retro fish to shred summer waves on.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

My season ends this Friday when I finish a week here at Mammoth Mountain - fly home Saturday.

At least I'm going out in style - fantastic conditions amid all day sun. I actually got a sunburn on my scalp from sitting on the patio to eat lunch while wearing no headwear.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> My season ends this Friday when I finish a week here at Mammoth Mountain - fly home Saturday.
> 
> At least I'm going out in style - fantastic conditions amid all day sun. I actually got a sunburn on my scalp from sitting on the patio to eat lunch while wearing no headwear.


Mammoth will be open until July - you can always come back >


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

My in-bounds season ended Saturday. I will be doing a split-boarding trip on the weekend my ski area actually closes, so this was my last week. I will be doing other back-country day-trips randomly throughout the spring, but have to fit them in with other priorities. The logistics can get a bit daunting, especially having to wake up so early, so there is also some burn-out. I have a camping trip on the horizon and hopefully an overnight river trip coming up in several weeks, not to mention a new mountain bike coming, so snowboarding may not be the priority anymore this season.. depends on several factors.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sad to report that I've joined the ranks of the officially done for the season. My last hill closed up yesterday, so there's nowhere left to ride within a day trip distance. It was my best season yet for pretty much every category; vert, speed, distance, time, days on snow, progression, and an awesome trip west. 

Time to get back to running, the gym, biking, and all the summer stuff.


----------



## teleuker (Apr 3, 2016)

Season finished up on March 29th. Drove back to Ohio from Copper Mountain, CO on the 30th. Definitely went out on a high note. Overall, totally pleased with this season; really pushed it and progressed a ton. Looking forward to next season and what that brings. 

Back to swimming, gym and spring, summer, fall.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

Its over..... 
At the end of spring holidays I made a 3 day dash up to Hokkaido, Rusutsu was forecast to get a dump, and got some bluebird pow, locals-only-March turns in......March was really good for powder this year with my top 4 days all coming in March. I went back to work last week thinking that I'll be able to get sunny, spring slush turns in a few more times before the season ends but then its just been raining hard!! The temps are increasing and my thoughts are turning to the beach (when it sops raining!) so yeah...my season is done.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a couple pf weekends back home beforw bachelor closes but I am back in the San Francisco area now. My season is basically done. I might get 8 or 10 more days...

Here is a picture of the kiddo from kirkwood on sunday. This is on a typical closed area for the resort. The cirque. 








We got a couple of good lines the day before off the top lookers right of the second picture. It was closed for the competition though...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:sad:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ght-through-next-year/?utm_term=.e7e546eb15c9

Maybe some mid-late summer turns are in order?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Still refusing to post here... there's still a chance... let it snow...!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lift severed is done....but at least a couple more months of hiking for turns...and then probably July for some shuttle served :grin:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this just happened this past weekend.... more to come, maybe ??


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Also, finally got to try two Never Summer Boards I have read so much about (the split versions):

The Swift and the West. The locations were awesome.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Well it's finally come to the end of the season for me. All in all it was a great season. 22 days total in CO and Alaska. Not to shabby for a guy from IL.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Local hills closed hella early this year, just a terrible winter as far as the midwest was concerned. Made it out to Washington 3/29 through 4/2 though caught some decent conditions at Baker, rode 2 days at Stevens and a day at Mission Ridge to wrap up my season.

I haven't counted my days up yet, though I feel like it will be more than I think it is (I'd say 30 but it's realistically probably in the neighborhood of 40), but the overall quality of the days was mostly shit, so it feels like I hardly rode.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Still tons of snow and snowing today....but Kirkwood closed Sunday. Squaw apparently will stay open through summer. Unprecedented.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Friday was it. Oh well.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sunday the 16th was our last day,sunny 30+degrees beautiful, then monday it was snowing WTF! :surprise: Till next season::frown:


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Its been a little over a month and I'm already missing it.. :crying:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

k. so my official LDOH was Saturday, post-season jam at Cannonsburg with a top to bottom park line. good times!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My last day was saturday too. Sad dad. 24 days. Afton received 29" of real snow this year. Blows ass.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My hill just had a 54 cm dump! I'm out both days this weekend for closing weekend, it's going to be fun...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> My hill just had a 54 cm dump! I'm out both days this weekend for closing weekend, it's going to be fun...


For reference, our 29" was 73cm. For. The. WHOLE. FACKING. SEASON.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

There's a lot of people in this thread that really need to move >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> For reference, our 29" was 73cm. For. The. WHOLE. FACKING. SEASON.


We got that this week.. >

Today...:wink:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> There's a lot of people in this thread that really need to move >


Let the truth be heard!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Deacon said:


> For reference, our 29" was 73cm. For. The. WHOLE. FACKING. SEASON.


I remember living in Ontario when 2" was a powder day... :|


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Deacon said:


> My last day was saturday too. Sad dad. 24 days. Afton received 29" of real snow this year. Blows ass.


wut da fuk, how do you do it? Move...we merely got 863"...now closed...but it is still falling 3-7" tonight in the forecast


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Phedder said:


> There's a lot of people in this thread that really need to move >


No shit, I need to move too. Been looking at Valemount real estate. haha. Maybe I could open a B&B or a little board/bike shop. Someday maybe. Hard to leave corporate stooge life, not sure why. Easier when I was 20 yrs old and single but 41 yrs old with wife and kids is different.

Also thinking about Kelowna, wife works in cancer treatment and they have a cancer centre in Kelowna. She would lose all of her seniority but thinking about it.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

poutanen said:


> I remember living in Ontario when 2" was a powder day... :|


Thats me rn


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WasabiCanuck said:


> No shit, I need to move too. Been looking at Valemount real estate. haha. Maybe I could open a B&B or a little board/bike shop. Someday maybe. Hard to leave corporate stooge life, not sure why. Easier when I was 20 yrs old and single but 41 yrs old with wife and kids is different.
> 
> Also thinking about Kelowna, wife works in cancer treatment and they have a cancer centre in Kelowna. She would lose all of her seniority but thinking about it.


Pm coming


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut da fuk, how do you do it? Move...we merely got 863"...now closed...but it is still falling 3-7" tonight in the forecast


We R dedicated.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> My last day was saturday too. Sad dad. 24 days. Afton received 29" of real snow this year. Blows ass.


Damn that's awful. My 3 hour drive place had an average season at 122" but it was much worse downstate. I can't find totals for the season though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> For reference, our 29" was 73cm. For. The. WHOLE. FACKING. SEASON.





Argo said:


> _*We got that this week.. *_>
> 
> *Today...*



....That does it!!!! You're _officially_ on "The List!!" :blink:


 >


Btw,... *Still* trying to figure out how to move west without losing 20% of my income!!! :sad: 

ps..... Any rich Western Mountain Sugar Mamas looking for a somewhat used, late model "Boy Toy??" :rofl3:  

Will cook, clean & perform my "manly" duties for Season pass money!  :grin:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Damn that's awful. My 3 hour drive place had an average season at 122" but it was much worse downstate. I can't find totals for the season though.


Mt Brighton got 30". Equal suckage. At the end of it all though, I had a shit ton of fun this year, rode with a bunch of new guys, and had a good season in spite of Old Man Winter sticking it in and breaking it off. :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut da fuk, how do you do it? Move...we merely got 863"...now closed...but it is still falling 3-7" tonight in the forecast


Move the other direction. Not quite as much total " but still open - 365 days FWIW
:grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> ....That does it!!!! You're _officially_ on "The List!!" :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kk I've told you before, put it on Craigslist.

You'll be blown away by how many responses you get.

Since you won't I'll do it for you haha.

Then I guess I'll just send you the responses after I get em.

So I'll do your sugar momma one.

Then I'll do a second one.
Haha but a little more nasty like.

I'll just let you're imagination run with that one haha.

The second one, the nasty one will get more hits I'm sure haha
They always do haha.
Chic's are perverts haha.

Haha can't wait to see the responses you're gonna get.>


TT

Don't worry I won't post em up here, nobody will be the wiser.

They might figure it out next year when you roll into Colorado in a land Rover:embarrased1:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > For reference, our 29" was 73cm. For. The. WHOLE. FACKING. SEASON.
> ...


Loll damn you PNW/Mt Bachy dudes. Starting to hate you guys ... in the most shred loving way possible, of course haha.



poutanen said:


> I remember living in Ontario when 2" was a powder day...


LOL dying ... and figuratively too







. Our sad reality, yet we still manage to have an amazing time still even with that. Btw, aren't we known as Onterrible re: our snow? Lol.

Tbh, I'd prob just lie in the snow for a good few mins had I experienced the last couple weeks of dumps there in Whis/Van, Bend, OR etc.




chomps1211 said:


> ....That does it!!!! You're _officially_ on "The List!!"
> 
> ps..... Any rich Western Mountain Sugar Mamas looking for a somewhat used, late model "Boy Toy??"
> 
> Will cook, clean & perform my "manly" duties for Season pass money!


Hahah this thread is on a roll today. Dkm.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

neni said:


> wrathfuldeity said:
> 
> 
> > wut da fuk, how do you do it? Move...we merely got 863"...now closed...but it is still falling 3-7" tonight in the forecast
> ...


What promise land/Narnia of shred do you speak of, and 365 days?!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GDimac said:


> What promise land/Narnia of shred do you speak of, and 365 days?!!


Switzerland . Zermatt is open all year round.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

neni said:


> Switzerland . Zermatt is open all year round.




I have plans spending the summer vacation there. Can you recommend it (from a snowboarding perspective) ? 22 km of slopes is not much but maybe enough to cure my post season depression.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jerendra said:


> I have plans spending the summer vacation there. Can you recommend it (from a snowboarding perspective) ? 22 km of slopes is not much but maybe enough to cure my post season depression.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Uuuuhh... this depends on your expectations! 

The first run starting at Klein Matterhorn has a decent pitch, but it's short. The remaining runs are flat glacier runs. Not sure if they maintain the park over summer which is located there...

If you're a beginner? Fine. If you just want to slide on snow to get a summer snow fix? Fine. If you're a Midwest rider used to a 300ft molehill? You'll be delighted. If you're used to decent verticals n pitch n want to shred? Meh... 

I never do it. It's not worth a 3hr train ride to me. If it would be right around the corner? I'd proly go there once in a while in summer for the fun of it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jerendra said:


> I have plans spending the summer vacation there. Can you recommend it (from a snowboarding perspective) ? 22 km of slopes is not much but maybe enough to cure my post season depression.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If riding is your main objective check out Hintertux in Austria. Bigger (I think?) and less expensive. Not many places can touch Zermatt for charm and stunning scenery though - just don't forget your cheque book.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

neni said:


> Uuuuhh... this depends on your expectations!


I usually ride in Laax or Lenzerheide - so nothing out of the ordinary. I started riding 25 years ago - hardboots and raceboard - so I can carve but suck at anything park related. I had 40 days this year, which isn't enough so I might settle with carving groomers in the morning in Zermatt.



Snow Hound said:


> If riding is your main objective check out Hintertux in Austria. Bigger (I think?) and less expensive. Not many places can touch Zermatt for charm and stunning scenery though - just don't forget your cheque book.


The thing is, that I might be able to persuade my wife and kids to spend their vacation in Zermatt. I don´t know if i can pull this off with Hintertux. I hear my wife saying "Hinter - what?". But will look into it - appreciate the input!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Still refusing to post here... there's still a chance... let it snow...!


Still refusing :grin:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Heading up to the hill for closing weekend tomorrow and Sunday.

72 cm this week.

Oh yeah, Nakiska is always ice... :laughat2:


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck me. MTB season now


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Still refusing :grin:


K, now I'm done as well now *sniff*

Not too sad though cos those last outings were brilliant. We ended our season with a 50cm fluffy pow bluebird in May, so... 

Now back to eventing AND spending the days infront of the PC tinkering around at the graphics for my first custom board; planning to build it high summer... some sunburns, BBQs, hikes n climbs later it's already _the_ time again and I can ride that baby! So yeah, I'm ready for summer :yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you leaving the jones family of boards behind for bigger and better things?

I like buying different things and seeing how they ride. I never showed you our garage, we have so many boards just sitting there rarely making it into the rotation any more. lol Occasionally I will just give one or two away to someone that looks like they need one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*E*

Yeah.. I finally get my measures... long n narrow 
That custom demo performed _so good_ on charging groomers AND now also in the deep resort pow, especially in rutted stuff, I think the Jones will spend a lot of time in the shed waiting for AK trips or when conditions are very variable with a lot of windblown crud n castrugis. There, it's unbeatable to me. 

We don't have the parkinglot next to lifts layout over here. The car is a looong way away from the actual runs. Thus taking several boards to the mtn and swap during the day is no option. That custom is seems to become a great all day ride, including occasional deep but quickly rutted days


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Got my last turns of the season in today. Alpental is still spinning lifts tomorrow, but I won't make it. This was easily my most prolific season ever with 20+ days on the hill. I know that's a just warm-up for some of you, but I've really enjoyed my first season of living within driving distance to a resort. I guess it's time that I begrudgingly let summer in.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hit up Loveland yesterday and that might have been it for me. Ridiculously warm. Anything groomed and above treeline was fun but anything that wasn't was work. Boot deep sticky mashed potatoes that were slooooooooooooow as could be.

I may hit up the Basin once or twice, but we'll see. As of right now, I'm about ready to call it a season.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure if a week at High Cascades really counts as the season still going. Otherwise I've been done a month. This has been a pretty mixed bag season. 

For most of it I think it was worse than last year for me as I don't make it up out of Mass that often and only go weekends. I think we had 4-6 weekends with frigid cold that followed 4 days of super warm or rain.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Technically its this season still since TLine doesnt officially close until the first week of sept. It opens the last week of october usually, on avg/good years, for the next season.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think i am done here. Went last Monday, conditions were still doable but its warming up for sure. There's still one mountain open until the end of this month, and to be honest it looks like they have a fun little park setup, but breaking my board should be a sign to move on to warm weather stuff.

I am keen to try brush/airbag jumps again this summer though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well...the last of the local mtns closed this past weekend, so I'm 99% sure I'm calling it. Whistler and Bachelor are both open until end of May, but it's hard to justify the 5hr & 6.5hr respective drives for limited ops/terrain at this time of year. 42 days on shred may just have to do for this season, and what a f*cking great one it was too!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Well...the last of the local mtns closed this past weekend, so I'm 99% sure I'm calling it. Whistler and Bachelor are both open until end of May, but it's hard to justify the 5hr & 6.5hr respective drives for limited ops/terrain at this time of year. 42 days on shred may just have to do for this season, and what a f*cking great one it was too!


Indeed, 'twas an awesome one for sure. Thankful to have gotten around 44 days this yr despite being shred-less for almost a month now . On top of having to deal with a nagging partial ligament tear in my shoulder throughout the whole szn (Happened right at the start of the szn too sadly). And a strained knee right at the end lol smh. So def thankful to have gotten a solid szn despite all that, esp being able to experience the promise land of Whis. 

Hoping for 50+ next year ... and to not get hurt on the first day haha.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am in mountain biking mode right now... I saw plenty of snow on the mountains in the distance, but am burned-out.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'm gonna squeeze one more day in at Sunshine next Monday.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

How many days did you guys get?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

coreysloan said:


> How many days did you guys get?


Just 40. But 24 of them were in pow/BC so it actually was a good year


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

deagol said:


> I am in mountain biking mode right now... I saw plenty of snow on the mountains in the distance, but am burned-out.


I don't know about being burned out, but I've made the switch to mountain biking mode as well. Just built up a new enduro bike for the woman, just in time for it to start 4-5 consecutive days of rain.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Still going strong! I love May because I get to snowboard still and starting low elevation hiking! So much snow! Should have a 2017/18 NS Type2 Review coming soon!!








[/url]IMAG3401 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Day38 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Oregon still going strong somehow and I saw on social media that A-Basin got like a foot overnight. 

Been done here for a loooong time but didn't fully "end" it until the post-season event at Cannonsburg in April. Been out riding the bike a lot on the road and a few trail rides. Got a late start, since I didn't take the bike out of the garage until late April but I think I've probably logged more miles already than I did in any of the past few summers (I was only riding like 1 day a week, maybe 2 if I was really lucky, short rides like 6-7 miles). 

This year I've been doing road rides a few times a week in the 7-9 mile range with lots of climbs, and will be increasing that when time permits. I can bang out 8-9 miles in about an hour.

We moved in September, so now I've got 3 or 4 xc trails (7-10 miles each) within 5-15 minutes of my house instead of the 30-40 minutes I used to have to drive, so getting on the trail should be easy for me as well.

The road riding is paying off, whipping me in to good bike shape at least I can crush a 7 or 8 mile XC loop pretty easily and once I put down a few 12-15 mile road rides I'm going to bike to Luton and do a loop, bike home. That would be a combo of ~13 miles on the road and 7-10 on the XC.

Ideally I can keep up this pace of 2-3 road rides per week and 2 XC rides per week through November.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Colorado getting it rn!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Oregon got it, not as much but...can't beat freshies mid-May








[/url]fresh40_1 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've just bought Tramp Board, Binding and Balance Bar from Snowboard Addiction and it's an interesting new feeling - like now your season never ends. Currently doing balance bar/buttering practice twice a week and tramp practice once a week for half an hour. It's pretty exhaustive. For now I only have access to a small trampoline where you really cannot practice grabs but still can do some 180/360. Will be looking for a place with bigger trampoline to see how it feels. Also ordered a Jib Board yet, because even the tramp board can be used with balance bar it's a bit cheating with its grippy base.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Or if you want an even better workout (and more realistic feel) you can use your regular board on the jib bar. You'll see your fitness level improve by leaps and bounds over the summer and fall.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

So, Killclimbz and I actually had a powder run yesterday (May 21st). The ride out to the highway from the slope we rode was sketchy as hell, though... all sorts of opportunities to fall into a creek and get stuck or slammed by weird snow features. 

This day probably was the last day of the season, though.... unless motivation hits in June.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Heading up to the mountain now. Probably my last day of the month...


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

zc1 said:


> Or if you want an even better workout (and more realistic feel) you can use your regular board on the jib bar. You'll see your fitness level improve by leaps and bounds over the summer and fall.


I believe you but what I really like about the SA equipment is that I can use it barefoot in a living room. It feels more in line with summer than putting snowboard boots and regular board on. Already got jib board and except that it's more realistic on the balance bar it's perfect for training butter tricks on a carpet as it slides pretty well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I just packed my snowboard bag to see how much I could get in there and still be under weight. The answer is 4 bindings, 3 boards, 1 pair of boots, jacket, pants, and a few pairs of socks. Just a hair under 50lb on my (hopefully) reliable scale... 

Planning to sell 1 board and at least 2 pairs of bindings when I'm home. Had a second pair of boots I tried to squeeze in but no beuno.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it's done.

Worst fucking season I think I've ever had.
Except years when I was crippled.

Luckily I had a buddy at cypress who worked in the park.
He got me free lift tickets maybe 15 times.

Was forced to buy a spring pass at Whistler just to get a few days in.

Which were good but I didn't have my sea legs yet so all those days were just getting them back.

I think I found em now, but now I got no snow to ride.
Fuckin' bull shit I tellz ya.

I gotta get this shit sorted out.

One of the day at Whistler, I heard a voice behind me in the line up.

"The legend of Cypress"
I was like what the fuck?

One of the liftees from cypress.

He tells me, I have my picture on the wall in cypress.

He then tells me it's at the very top of the pyramid.
I'm the most feared man in the world haha, in cypress world.

Fuck them, those fucking lying dirt bags.


TT


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

rip the '17 season 

i was on a japow hangover from the '15-16 season and this one surpassed all my expectations with as bittersweet of an ending as i can remember. squeezed in 81 days despite missing the first month of the season... found lots of new pow lines, got ast trained, got two new boards that ride like night and day (and i feel that helped progress my riding with carving and having a mega playful park board) and generally felt like everyday was fun and not a drag since we barely had any rain to deal with. only had two injuries that knocked me out for two weeks which i'll take any season:grin: rode with a good number of people (random sidecountry laps with brett tippie, who still hauls ass like a mofo wooo!) and spent the last day of the season getting baked in the sun up at whistler with f1ea and moto

hope next season is as filled with untouched pow lines, sunny park laps and side hits as this one was


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jjj604 said:


> rip the '17 season
> 
> i was on a japow hangover from the '15-16 season and this one surpassed all my expectations with as bittersweet of an ending as i can remember. squeezed in 81 days despite missing the first month of the season... found lots of new pow lines, got ast trained, got two new boards that ride like night and day (and i feel that helped progress my riding with carving and having a mega playful park board) and generally felt like everyday was fun and not a drag since we barely had any rain to deal with. only had two injuries that knocked me out for two weeks which i'll take any season:grin: rode with a good number of people (random sidecountry laps with brett tippie, who still hauls ass like a mofo wooo!) and spent the last day of the season getting baked in the sun up at whistler with f1ea and moto
> 
> hope next season is as filled with untouched pow lines, sunny park laps and side hits as this one was


Not all over yet


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright, throwing in the towel, it is over for me as of May 31. Incredible season, always to be cherished. Got to play around on a GNU B-Nice 148 for awhile too, flexy, fun, easy, and so playful in slush. 








[/url]IMG_20170531_162956_055 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

About time Rouge.. my season ended 30 days ago..


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Can still get some turns in higher up at Stevens Pass! Oh the joys of a splitboard


----------

